# DR. FRANKENMUSK " WHEN PIGS FLY " !



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Flying Pigs may be closer than Flying Cars . . .

Now, we see more of what the Transhumanists are up to.

BRAIN IMPLANTS.

COMING TO YOU SOON !


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

What better way to turn more of the population into subservient drone slaves who are under constant remote surveillance??
Definitely can't go wrong with that kind of unholy crap!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mash Ghasem said:


> What better way to turn more of the population into subservient drone slaves who are under constant remote surveillance??
> Definitely can't go wrong with that kind of unholy crap!


They want to control out brains from WITHIN !

* " FREE WILL " !


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

We're all gonna be cyborgs in another 1000 years or so. Well our decedentances at least... we're gonna dust by then unfortunately. 

This neuro link is gonna mostly just be talk in our lifetimes, instead wearable tech will rule the day. 

A generation or two down however internal tech will come forth with supplementation, augmentation, and replacement.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Yep, few generations ago everyone would laugh at idea of having a device in your pocket that is consistently connected to a bigger network devices, yet here we are not only doing just that, but actually paying lot of money for one. So let's not kid ourselves, in few generation, people will be willingly upgrading themselves if such technology exists.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dmoney155 said:


> Yep, few generations ago everyone would laugh at idea of having a device in your pocket that is consistently connected to a bigger network devices, yet here we are not only doing just that, but actually paying lot of money for one. So let's not kid ourselves, in few generation, people will be willingly upgrading themselves if such technology exists.


COMMERCIALS 24/7 DIRECTLY INTO YOUR BRAIN !

DID YOU NOTICE?
The Surgery to implant the device
Is also performed by a Robot.

This World was Given by God to Man.

Do you see what is being Done here ?

It is being Stolen from Man.

* FREE WILL.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mind Control has ALWAYS
BEEN A GOAL OF GOVERNMENTS & CORPORATIONS.

ALWAYS.


* FREE WILL

Never Give Consent.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

P.S.- Sophia the Robot was granted CITIZENSHIP
in Saudi Arabia in October 2017.

Things are well on their way to being too far out of hand Already !


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> P.S.- Sophia the Robot was granted CITIZENSHIP
> in Saudi Arabia in October 2017.
> 
> Things are well on their way to being too far out of hand Already !
> View attachment 503368


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


>


Imagine
Being at Trial in a Court of Law
On charges filed by a Robot.

Because your " Ideas" are against the World Climate Change Agenda Narrative ?

That day is coming.

Perhaps, even False Accusations in order to remove you as an " Obstacle" to " World Agenda"

* FREE WILL


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Imagine
> Being at Trial in a Court of Law
> On charges filed by a Robot.
> 
> ...


Are you Detective Del Spooner??


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> Are you Detective Del Spooner??


Most People do Not Know that They Do Not even Know . . .

This type of TRANSHUMANIST TECHNOLOGY
must be on the Horizon of EVERYONE's Awarness !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Most People do Not Know that They Do Not even Know . . .
> 
> This type of TRANSHUMANIST TECHNOLOGY
> must be on the Horizon of EVERYONE's Awarness !


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Elon Musk ~ Father of the Collective.
.




.


----------

